# Stream suddenly stops working



## xc0401 (Jun 4, 2015)

Hey all,

I have been going back and forth via email with Customer Support to no avail. Shortly after adding two TiVo OTA devices to my account, my Stream stopped working with my Roamio. Neither OTA is connected currently, but both appear on my account. I have a total of 18 active devices on my account. TiVo told me that this is not too many and would not affect my Stream. They also told me that the only way to remove devices is by moving them to another account, and it is not possible to simply remove devices.

Both Roamio units are connected via ethernet, as is the Stream. The Stream worked fine 100% of the time until I added the OTA units, which TiVo seems to believe is a coincidence. I have uninstalled and reinstalled the TiVo app, and unplugged/re-plugged the Stream.

Here are the steps to recreate the issue, and screenshots are attached:

(1) Start TiVo app 

(2) Choose either "Bedroom Roamio" or "Media Rm Roamio" 

(3) Tap "Guide" 

(4) Tap a show 

(5) Tap "Watch Now", "On iPhone" 

(6) Screen displays "Starting Recording" 

(7) Screen displays "Setting up your streaming session" 

(8) After approximately 20 seconds, screen displays "Problem with streaming device. There was a problem connecting to your streaming device." "Start setup, or Not now. 

(9) Tap "Start setup" 

(10) Screen displays "Set up streaming?" with check marks in each box. 

(11) Tap "Start setup" 

(12) Screen displays a checkmark in "Step 1: Checking software version", and spinning in "Step 2: Confirming activation status". 

(13) After quite awhile, screen displays "Streaming Device Activation Status: We have not been able to confirm the activation of your streaming device. If you have not yet activated your streaming device on tivo.com, please do so now. If you have already activated your streaming device, tap 'try again' to confirm activation. If you continue to encounter this problem, tap 'help'. 

(14) Tap "Activate". If "Try Again" is tapped, #13 repeats. 

(15) Tivo.com opens in Safari. Tap "I agree to the TiVo user agreement and privacy policy". Tap "Continue". 

(16) Screen displays "The TiVo service number you entered has already been activated. If you think you may have entered an incorrect number, please try again or call Customer Support at 1-877-367-8486". 

Note that this occurs on ANY iOS device with the TiVo app. I have tried two iPhone 6S units and one iPad. This also occurs with both TiVo units that are directly connected via ethernet; a Bedroom Roamio and Media Rm Roamio. Both used to work fine. 

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------

